# SWIFT - Again.......... should I cancel??



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm about to change my motorhome to the fourth new Swift. I have been reading through the nightmare that some members have been having with their vans. I cannot believe it.

We have not got off to a good start already. The van was supposed to be delivered last Friday, so I booked some annual leave to allow us to get away. Mistake I know!

Swift delayed the delivery for some reason leading to the van not being delivered until Wednesday. Now we are waiting for the road tax, we cannot get that until the V55 arrives and Swift have not sent it or something has gone wrong. (Why not stick it in the glove box).

My partner who is a QC has written to the dealer today advising that if van is not ready Monday we are pulling out.

This is such a shame, we really like Swift. I have had issues with parts in the past, but sounds like they have become terminal...what a shame. 

Now, instead of beeing excited on the arrival of a new van as it should be I'm filled with dread about what we will find.

If Swift are reading this they should address all the issues and submit their action plan in writting for all to see on this site and it should be approved and signed by the COE him/herself.

The company will suffer if they cannot get the basics correct

I will keep you all up to date with the handover....if it happens 

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## 102933 (Feb 13, 2007)

*swift*

hi Stewart the tax will not slow you down as the dealer can tax your vehicle with out the v55 you get that in the post at a later date same as we did last week. 
with prob's we've had your partner might have the right idea. don't forget your right to reject in 7-10days with full refund if it turns out to be a lemon
best of luck :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Stewart sorry to hear that you are having problems with the delivery date of you new Swift.

Mine was supposed to have been ready for collection this week. Went to collect it yesterday and they still had not fixed a problem with the dinette bed that was pointed out to me on handover back in April. It has been with the dealer since 12 June, as it was booked in on this date to have the warranty work carried out.

The list runs into about three pages.

Left the dealership extremely angry demanding my money back!

What model are have you ordered?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stewart: PM on way

G


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me guys!

We have ordered the 630L 

I am having second thoughts to be honest. I think the issue with collection is now around our insurance as well. They are still waiting on the cert. and the V55. But as said perhaps they don't need the V55.

I will collect it on Monday and have a really good look over it. If it has too many faults we will walk away. Lots of other dealers/manufacturers will be glad to take our cash!

But we really like the 630L, it's such a shame that such a nice product can be such a let down.

Anything in particular I should check fellow 630L owners or is this a stupid question?

Thanks for all your help

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Collection day*

Hi

I would ask the dealer to connect the van to the mains electric and also fill the water tanks for you. You will be able to check the fridge is cooling, the heating is working, the boiler is OK and after running the taps tp empty the on board supply, ascertain if there are any water leaks. This proceedure should apply to all motorhome handovers.

Russell


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> Thanks for getting back to me guys!
> 
> We have ordered the 630L
> 
> ...


Just bear in mind that if you have any serious problems that need parts - Swift aftersales & services for parts will close on Friday 27th July 2007 and will re-open Monday 20th August 2007.

If you need to order parts after 27th July, then the order will not be processed I guess until August 20th. So with the up to 30 days lead time on some parts, looks like October!

Hopefully you are worrying about nothing and your motorhome will be fault free.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

After reading so many of these postings, it really does remind me of the 'bad' days of car dealers. Then, it was easy, nobody kicked up too much of a stink, as most people were in the same boat. Arrive the Japanese!! I ask, who will be the first to use japanese bases and then all then can do is look at themselves. Swift shuts for 2wks and we all suffer1 WHY? Close the production side yes, but ALL of it. What a Bloody joke. I wouldn't buy new unless it was German and there is absolutely no reason why brit vans can't be as good except for application from the managment. Don't blame anybody else it's all down to bad management. Remember ROVER! Sorry, have calmed down now  H


----------



## 102933 (Feb 13, 2007)

hi homerdog i could not agree with you more, you would think in this day and age a company as big as swift could stager holidays. i worked in the steel industry for years and even in shutdown period the place was still manned and stock moved etc. we are living in the past in this country. I am going to have to wait till October for parts i think not. bye bye swift. :lol: :wink:


----------

